# شرح فيديو staad pro 2006 وstaad pro 2007 للمهندس هاشم حسن



## سنا الإسلام (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*شرح فيديو staad pro 2006 , staad pro 2007 للمهندس هاشم حسن* 

*برجاء الدعاء لصاحبه الاصلى جزاه الله عنا كل خير * 

*STAAD Pro. LESSONS*​
 Ex1
 http://www.4shared.com/file/22012571/2da411a0/ex1.html​ Ex2​ http://www.4shared.com/file/22012744/75676282/ex2.html 
 or
 http://www.4shared.com/file/35972875/8353dc92/_2__ex2.html 
 Ex3
 http://www.4shared.com/file/22013834/89c6d41d/ex3.html 
 or
 http://www.4shared.com/file/22678440/46e8ee1b/_2__ex3.html 
 Ex4
 http://www.4shared.com/file/22291519/1a287b30/Ex_4.html 
 EX5
 http://www.4shared.com/file/21928643/d43b4cf7/Ex5a.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/21862785/c14e59f8/Ex5.html 
 EX6
 http://www.4shared.com/file/lUyf88rj/3DF1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/22300252/9229a788/Ex6b.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/23011719/c2634e20/3DFS3.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/24291451/128d690b/3DF4.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/24359598/d3ee2df/3DF_5.html 
 Ex7-1
 http://www.4shared.com/file/35775935/41202a68/Sc_01part1.html 

 http://www.4shared.com/file/35776674/4ba23729/Sc_01part2.html 
 Ex7-2
 http://www.4shared.com/file/35780861/8f7617e0/Sc_02part1.html

_http://www.4shared.com/file/35781895/b73fa853/Sc_02part2.html​


----------



## Abo Fares (5 مارس 2009)

مشكورة أختي الكريمة، جزاك الله كل خير.. 

تقبلي تحيـــــاتي..


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مارس 2009)

وجزانا واياكم
وشكرا كثيرا لكم ولاعضاء هذا المنتدى


----------



## dedo_eng (5 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندسة انت وكل من يساهم في امدادنا بمواضيع مهمة كهذه تزيد من خبرة وكفاءة المهندس وشكرا


----------



## مجدى سليمان (5 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## AL_HARTHI (6 مارس 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــــور ياخوي على ذا المجهور الاكثر من رائع 
واللــــــــــــــه لا يحرمك من الاجر


----------



## AL_HARTHI (6 مارس 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــــور ياخوي على ذا المجهور الاكثر من رائع 
واللــــــــــــــه لا يحرمك من الاجر


----------



## rwmam (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الباشمهندسه اميره تسلم ايدك على المجهود الرائع والذي كنت بحاجه اليه 
ولكني احب ان اوضح ان الرابط ادناه غير فعال وتظهر رساله تقول انه غير متوفر 
وانا بانتظار الرفع مره اخرى 
وبارك الله فيك على المجهود
EX6
http://www.4shared.com/file/22298032/c40f4d5b/Ex_6a.html ​


----------



## عقيل الحسيني (7 مارس 2009)

بارك الله لكل من ساهم في انتاج وتحميل هذا العمل الرائع لنا وفتح الله لكم جميعا خزائن العلم والرحمة


----------



## حمزهههههه (7 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا جاري التحميل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 مارس 2009)

rwmam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الباشمهندسه اميره تسلم ايدك على المجهود الرائع والذي كنت بحاجه اليه
> ولكني احب ان اوضح ان الرابط ادناه غير فعال وتظهر رساله تقول انه غير متوفر
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
للاسف انا كمان ما عنديش الدرس لاحمله على رابط اخر لانى حملت الشرح من نفس الروابط وكان هذا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## rwmam (8 مارس 2009)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة rwmam 

 
_السلام عليكم

الباشمهندسه اميره تسلم ايدك على المجهود الرائع والذي كنت بحاجه اليه 
ولكني احب ان اوضح ان الرابط ادناه غير فعال وتظهر رساله تقول انه غير متوفر 
وانا بانتظار الرفع مره اخرى 
وبارك الله فيك على المجهود
ex6

http://www.4shared.com/file/22298032/c40f4d5b/ex_6a.html ​_


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
للاسف انا كمان ما عنديش الدرس لاحمله على رابط اخر لانى حملت الشرح من نفس الروابط وكان هذا الرابط لا يعمل

شكرا لك باشمهندسه اميره على الرد
تحياتي


----------



## ياسر لاشين (8 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## م. هشام عباس (9 مارس 2009)

مشكروة باشمهندس اميرةة
جزاك الله الف خير .................. وفى انتظار حل مشكلة الملف المعطوب
تحياتى


----------



## GHASSAN-K (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن تحميل بنامج staadpro2006 
شكرا


----------



## محمد غريب الصغير (15 مارس 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (15 مارس 2009)

جزاكي الله كل خير اختي الكريمه
ولكن ارجو توضيح نوع برنامج تشغيل هذه الملفات
ومشكوره مره اخري


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 مارس 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> جزاكي الله كل خير اختي الكريمه
> ولكن ارجو توضيح نوع برنامج تشغيل هذه الملفات
> ومشكوره مره اخري


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ستقوم بفك الضغط الخاص بالدرس الذى تريد سماعه ثم تقوم باستخدام الملف الذى امتداده html فى الاستماع الى الدرس


----------



## فادي فدفد (16 مارس 2009)

مشكوور على هذا الجهد


----------



## عطور ليبيا (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على الدروس ....بس ممكن اعرف هل المشاركة الاولى نفسها التانية !!!!؟؟؟؟وهل روابط الدروس للاصدار 2006نفسه 2007!!!!!
ياريت توضحي اختى الكريمة


----------



## صدقي حسين (24 مارس 2009)

*الدرس السادس*



اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شرح فيديو staad pro 2006 وstaad pro 2007 للمهندس هاشم حسن
> الرجاء الدعاء لصاحبه الاصلى جزاه الله عنا كل خير
> 
> ...


 شكرا / جزاك الله الف خير ..................لكن الدرس السادس لايفتح ملفة على امتداد htm1
مع تحياتى


----------



## صدقي حسين (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا / جزاك الله الف خير ..................لكن الدرس السادس لايفتح ملفة على امتداد htm1
مع تحياتى


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (24 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير .. مع العلم ان الرابطين أدناه لا يعملان
http://www.4shared.com/file/22298032/c40f4d5b/Ex_6a.html 
&
http://www.4shared.com/file/24359598/d3ee2df/3DF_5.html


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (28 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وكذلك صاحب الدروس .... لكن الجزء الاول من مثال رقم 6 لا يعمل


----------



## بولزرق (28 مارس 2009)

شكراااااوبارك الله فيك يابشمهندسة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 مارس 2009)

أحمد صلاح عبود قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير .. مع العلم ان الرابطين أدناه لا يعملان
> http://www.4shared.com/file/22298032/c40f4d5b/Ex_6a.html
> &
> http://www.4shared.com/file/24359598/d3ee2df/3DF_5.html


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الدرس الخامس يعمل وانا جربته تانى اما الدرس 6a فهو لا يعمل واعتذر لانى ما عنديش هذا الدرس لانى رفعت الدروس من نفس الروابط وواجهت نفس المشكلة فى نفس الدرس


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 مارس 2009)

عطور قال:


> شكرا وبارك الله فيك على الدروس ....بس ممكن اعرف هل المشاركة الاولى نفسها التانية !!!!؟؟؟؟وهل روابط الدروس للاصدار 2006نفسه 2007!!!!!
> ياريت توضحي اختى الكريمة


 
المشاركة الاولى حدث بها خطا فلم تنزل الروابط كلها فاعدت انزالها كلها مرة اخرى فى المشاركة الثانية اما بالنسبة للشرح فبعض الدروس مشروحة ب staad pro 2006 والاخرى ب staad pro 2007 كما ستجد حضرتك بالشرح


----------



## anass81 (28 مارس 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> المشاركة الاولى حدث بها خطا فلم تنزل الروابط كلها فاعدت انزالها كلها مرة اخرى فى المشاركة الثانية اما بالنسبة للشرح فبعض الدروس مشروحة ب staad pro 2006 والاخرى ب staad pro 2007 كما ستجد حضرتك بالشرح



بارك الله فيكِ أختي الكريمة على التوضيح 
سوف اقوم بحذف المشاركة الاولى والابقاء على الثانية تلافيا للالتباس بالمستقبل

وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود المميز


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> بارك الله فيكِ أختي الكريمة على التوضيح
> سوف اقوم بحذف المشاركة الاولى والابقاء على الثانية تلافيا للالتباس بالمستقبل
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود المميز


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك جدا وشكرا للمهندس هاشم حسن وربنا يوفقكم يارب


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (27 مايو 2009)

ياسلام يا بشمهندسة لو تقدري تعطينا لينك لتحميل البرنامج بس ياريت يكون لينك شغال مش زي اللينكات الموجودة بالمنتدى


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (27 مايو 2009)

عندي سؤال كيف نشغل هذه الملفات حيث انها ليست ملفات فيديو 
كيف نشغلها
ارجو الرد


----------



## مسلم (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 مايو 2009)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> شكرا لك جدا وشكرا للمهندس هاشم حسن وربنا يوفقكم يارب


 


hany ahmed omar قال:


> ياسلام يا بشمهندسة لو تقدري تعطينا لينك لتحميل البرنامج بس ياريت يكون لينك شغال مش زي اللينكات الموجودة بالمنتدى


 


hany ahmed omar قال:


> عندي سؤال كيف نشغل هذه الملفات حيث انها ليست ملفات فيديو
> كيف نشغلها
> ارجو الرد


 


بايل قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 مايو 2009)

Hany Ahmed Omar قال:


> عندي سؤال كيف نشغل هذه الملفات حيث انها ليست ملفات فيديو
> كيف نشغلها
> ارجو الرد


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ستقوم بفك الضغط الخاص بالدرس الذى تريد سماعه ثم تقوم باستخدام الملف الذى امتداده html فى الاستماع الى الدرس


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 مايو 2009)

Hany Ahmed Omar قال:


> ياسلام يا بشمهندسة لو تقدري تعطينا لينك لتحميل البرنامج بس ياريت يكون لينك شغال مش زي اللينكات الموجودة بالمنتدى


 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ده رابط رابيد شير وجدته لحضرتك به العديد من البرامج الهندسية المهمة من ضمنها برنامج staad pro 2007 لكن انا لم اجرب هذا الرابط جربه وان شاء الله يشتغل معك كويس

http://rapidshare.com/users/X7ZL3Z*
*

وده روابط اخرى قام م / عبدالله بوضعها باحد المشاركات*

روابط للبرنامج شغالة 

http://rapidshare.com/files/69598973...2007.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/69612726...2007.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/69675482...2007.part3.rar​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (29 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يونيو 2009)

المهندس عمر المصري قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## هيثم محمد على (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاكى الله كل خير اختى الكريمة و رزقكى الله الفردوس من الجنة و كل من ساهم فى الموضوع


----------



## hosamzekeba (6 أغسطس 2009)

كيف تعمل الملفات بعد فك الضغط عنها


----------



## أسد الفرات (6 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
حملت جزء وجاري تجميل الباقي
واضح إنها ملفات مفيدة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 أغسطس 2009)

هيثم محمد على قال:


> جزاكى الله كل خير اختى الكريمة و رزقكى الله الفردوس من الجنة و كل من ساهم فى الموضوع


 


أسد الفرات قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> حملت جزء وجاري تجميل الباقي
> واضح إنها ملفات مفيدة


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 أغسطس 2009)

hosamzekeba قال:


> كيف تعمل الملفات بعد فك الضغط عنها


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ستقوم بفك الضغط الخاص بالدرس الذى تريد سماعه ثم تقوم باستخدام الملف الذى امتداده html فى الاستماع الى الدرس[/quote]


----------



## فوادي ماكس (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوان دخيلكم ممكن احد يوضحلي كيفية تنصيب البرنامج الاصدار 2006 لاني عندما نصبته وفتحته ظهرت لي مشكلة
فارجوكم اريد شرح مفصل للتنصيب مع فائق احترامي لكم...............


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 

وليكن هدفنا:
"سباق رمضان انعقد والجنه تزينت لمن أجتهد فشمر , وقل لن يسبقني الي الله أحد"

http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.alzoghby.com/index.php موقع الشيخ محمد عبد الملك الزغبي  http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 

 كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم الشرعي من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات
يا طالب العلم الشرعي كن ذو همه عاليه كما قال القائل:
كن رجلاً رجله في الثري ********* وهامه همته في الثريا
http://www.eldoros.com/ موقع دروس - أختر المدينه واعرف ميعاد ومكان الدرس - يا عالي الهمه أقبل
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر



 

 









 





 

 



أسطوانة أنهض أسطوانة الاصلاحات قبل شهر الرحمات



أسطوانة برنامج حقيبه المسلم


----------



## علي الرفاعي (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يا استاذي العزيز وان شاء الله ننتظر المزيد


----------



## eljumbazy143 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

وفقك الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## adz0086 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شيئ طيب وعمل رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## حماس الإسلام (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك في عملك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حماس الإسلام (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لكي في عملك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالقوى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزى الله كل من شارك أو دعا


----------



## ماجد محمد حسن (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## عطية ابراهيم (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عربي فقط (29 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشت يد من رفع الموضوع و الشكر موصول لمن أعده و التحميل جاري


----------



## ASHRAF_ENG (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
بالفعل برنامج ستاد برو جدا رائع وانا اعمل عليه بصورة جيدة
لكنني مع العمل باليد بالاضافة الى نتائج البرنامج


----------



## sreem (28 يناير 2010)

بارك الله خيرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## waleed sa (31 يناير 2010)

جازاكم الله خير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (1 مارس 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alotttttttttttttttttttttt that's very useful lessons keep sharing


----------



## saidelsayedab (7 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## saidelsayedab (8 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الجهد المبذول


----------



## essam-elkady (8 مارس 2010)

مشكوريين و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ميرا1985 (8 أبريل 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل 
مشكورييييييييين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أبريل 2010)

ميرا1985 قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل
> مشكورييييييييين



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم تجريب الروابط وهى سليمة وتعمل
أعد المحاولة مرة اخرى اوقد تكون الروابط محجوبة عندكم


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (9 أبريل 2010)

اكرم الله والديك على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## علوب سر (17 أبريل 2010)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــور ياخوي على ذا المجهور الاكثر من رائع 
واللــــــــــــــه لا يحرمك من الاجر*​


----------



## مبروك شبيل (25 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
يا أخ مهندس هاشم لوتكرمت زودنا برابط لتحميل البرنامج نفسة 2007 إن أمكن وجزاك الله خيرا على كل برامجك وشرحك الممتاز
وشكرا


----------



## جبار جلال (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورررررر اخوية و اتمنى نراك عما قريب


----------



## shuaa said (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم واتمنى ان يوضع كل ما يخص الستاد برو في موضوع واحد يجمع كل الروابط حتى يسهل للمتتبع لهذا البرنامج المتابعه وعدم ضياع الوقت وليسمى مثلا (كل ما يخص الستاد برو)
مع الشكر


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء
الأخت سنا الاسلام
هذا هو الرابط المفقود من الدرس السادس قد حملته قبل انتهاء الرابط
أرجو استبداله بالموضوع الأصلي 
تقبلوا تحياتي
http://www.4shared.com/file/lUyf88rj/3DF1.html


----------



## م.نجلاء (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراا جزيلا ...اتمنى لك الخير والتواصل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 أكتوبر 2010)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء
> الأخت سنا الاسلام
> هذا هو الرابط المفقود من الدرس السادس قد حملته قبل انتهاء الرابط
> أرجو استبداله بالموضوع الأصلي
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين سلامه (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## qazz1977 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود المتواصل والمتميز


----------



## Eng.Mary (13 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
سلمت يداك
الموضوع رائع وبارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## bvcxz_mn42 (7 مارس 2011)

اشكرك علي هذا المجهود الخرافي اكيد في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Adel Abdallah (12 مارس 2011)

أخى الفاضل/ الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع وجازاك الله خيرا وارجو ان ترفع حلقة عن تصميم الوصلات للمنشاءات المعدنية وعدد المسامير وسمك اللحام كذلك الحماية ضد الألتواء الجانبى


----------



## Adel Abdallah (12 مارس 2011)

أخى الفاضل مهندس/ هاشم حسن. الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع وجازاك الله خيرا وارجو ان ترفع حلقة عن تصميم الوصلات للمنشاءات المعدنية وعدد المسامير وسمك اللحام كذلك الحماية ضد الألتواء الجانبى


----------



## mhmdslmon (12 مارس 2011)

كلمات الشكر وحدها لا تفيكم حقكم الكامل ولكن لنقل جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## eng.ah_galal (27 مارس 2011)

اشكراك وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل الرائع جاري التحميل


----------



## م.مهدي عطيات (1 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعطيكو العافية .....بس ياريت تكتبو عند كل مثال عنوان


----------



## عمر الابراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوره ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng.z.n (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك على الجهود المبذولة جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## wagih khalid (31 أكتوبر 2011)

_*
Thanks*_​


----------



## mustafabasheer (13 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (14 نوفمبر 2012)

الملف غير موجود.


----------



## علي الشلال (15 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا محتاج جدا الى محاضرات او امثلة على الستاد . ولكن عند التحميل تظهر الرسالة التالية:
ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.
الرجاء اعادة تحميل الملفات اعلاه من جديد اذا امكن
وجزاكم الله كل خير
وشكرا


----------



## s.mathematics (15 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## s.mathematics (15 فبراير 2013)

اعتقد ان عليك تحميل البرنامج لفتح الملف لان مايفتح ولايتحمل ع باقي البرامج


----------



## Saif Elmousawi (16 فبراير 2013)

الروابط مضروبه اذا ممكن ترفعة من جديد


----------



## archivil (17 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 

جزاكم الله خيرا ..... برجاء اعادة رفع المحاضرات مرة اخرى لانى في غاية الاحتياج اليها .


----------

